# Variable für alle Klassen



## Network (19. Sep 2010)

Hi,

gibt es eine möglichkeit eine Variable für alle Klassen zu definieren?

-Wenn ich beispielsweise in der Klasse 1, der Variable A ein Wort zuteile. so ist dieses Wort in Klasse 2 Variable A nicht mehr zur verfügung.

-Und wo ich gerade dabei bin: Ist es möglich, dass eine Klasse ein Befehl an eine andere Klasse sendet?
Bsp: Klasse 2 soll einen Befehl senden an Klasse 1, damit dass JFrame von Klasse 1 einen bestimmten Title bekommt, der in Klasse 2 festgelegt wurde.

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten.


----------



## Gast2 (19. Sep 2010)

> -Wenn ich beispielsweise in der Klasse 1, der Variable A ein Wort zuteile. so ist dieses Wort in Klasse 2 Variable A nicht mehr zur verfügung.


Und das ist auch gut so!



> -Und wo ich gerade dabei bin: Ist es möglich, dass eine Klasse ein Befehl an eine andere Klasse sendet?


Ja das ist möglich. Wenn du eine Referenz auf das Objekt hast kannst du auf diesem Objekt Methoden aufrufen, z.b. auch setTitle.


----------



## pHL (19. Sep 2010)

Wenn ich die Variable als static deklariere dann ist der Inhalt doch in allen Klassen sichtbar oder nicht??

mfg


----------



## Network (19. Sep 2010)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Ja das ist möglich. Wenn du eine Referenz auf das Objekt hast kannst du auf diesem Objekt Methoden aufrufen, z.b. auch setTitle.



Vielen Dank
Das macht irgendwie Sinn, ein Buch kann nunmal keinen guten Lehrer ersetzen... Oder eine Antwort vervollständigen!

Wie setze ich auf ein Objekt eine Referenz?
(Mein Wälzer hier sagt viel über Referenzen, sagt jedoch genauso viel über "refrenz auf Objekt" wie google) *g*


----------



## Ruzmanz (19. Sep 2010)

Erste Klasse:


```
public class Klasse1 {
    private int zahl = 15;

    public Klasse1() {
    }

    public int gibZahl() {
        return zahl;
    }
}
```

Andere Klasse:


```
public class Klasse2 {
    private Klasse1 variableKlasse1;

    public Klasse2(Klasse1 variableKlasse1) {
        this.variableKlasse1 = variableKlasse1;
    }

    public void printZahl() {
        System.out.println(variableKlasse1.gibZahl());
    }
}
```

Verknüpfung über die Main-Methode:


```
//... Main:   
    Klasse1 klas1 = new Klasse1();
    Klasse2 klas2 = new Klasse2(klas1);
    klas2.printZahl();
//...
```


----------



## Network (19. Sep 2010)

Vielen Dank


----------



## AwsmDude (20. Sep 2010)

pHL hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich die Variable als static deklariere dann ist der Inhalt doch in allen Klassen sichtbar oder nicht??
> 
> mfg


Nein. Static hat nichts mit der Sichtbarkeit zu tun.


----------

